# Laguna fusion table saw



## JimDaddyO

Thanks for your opinion. This saw is on my radar for when I upgrade so it is good to hear of peoples experiences with it.


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

Laguna has some nice products out these days. Congrats on a great new saw!


----------



## RibsBrisket4me

I have always liked the miminalist, simple lines of this saw.


----------



## pintodeluxe

Laguna tools look great. Their dust collectors and bandsaws are a thing of beauty.
I'm surprised that much dust collects inside the saw. Is the dust shroud too small, or why do you figure this is happening?


----------



## TheFridge

I'd take the interior hose off or put a Y in it so it can't build up.


----------



## jayseedub

Can you shed some light on why you think this saw is a good choice, for you, over others?

I see a lot about Grizzly saws and Saw Stop-but not much about Laguna-what convinced you that this saw was a better one for you than the Grizzly or Saw Stop ones?

(I did read your review, and understand why you chose the Laguna-but of those criteria, or others, which other saws did you decide NOT to purchase? [Maybe that's a better way to ask my question….])

Thanks for the review and insights!


----------



## Hermit

I honestly don't know why there is so much dust within the cabinet after so few of cuts. There is very little dust on top of the table when done wit a cut. I have a brand new Jet vortex cone dust collector. All my joints are sealed internally and externally with a/C sealant on the inside and a/c sealant/foil tape on the outside of the ductwork. I have approximately 20' of metal duct run with 2 90's (2×45's making up the 90's) and about 5' of flex hose from the blast gate to the table saw.

SawsStop was out out of my price range and although they have a great safety feature, I've been in construction most of my life , , I feel confident in my safe use of a table saw. Yes I know it only takes one incident but it's the risk I'm willing to take. There are not a lot of table saws with the DC port on the left side, which is a must for my shop. I designed my small shop (22×20) so there are no ceiling or wall ran ducts.

I'm not sure what you mean by taking the interior hose off and put a "y" on it?

I'm going to add to the review and say that the brackets that hold the fence on the side of the cabinet when not used are inconvenient by being on the opposite side of the operator. When switching frequently from a sled to the fence, you'll find it not worth it and not an option with an out feed table. Also, the brackets that hold the push stick on top of the fence didn't work well for me. Very hard to snap into place. Not a big deal for me because I don't like/use plastic push sticks. I removed the brackets, traced the design of the push stick and made my own.

I love the fence, the saws reasonably quiet, easily maneuverable (see their video) very smooth and just a good saw in my opinion.


----------



## cws5157

Thanks for the review. I'm currently daydreaming about my next saw (new woodworker who has quickly outgrown my PC portable TS).


----------



## Cake

Thank you so much for this review. I am currently struggling with this decision. I believe I have it narrowed down to the Grizzly G0715P, G0771Z, the Laguna Fusion, or the Jet 708494K. I would rather go with the Grizzly 715, but with all of the problems I have read about the alignment issues I am worried. Of all of these saws I mentioned, I have yet to find a review about the Laguna that said it had any issues at all except for dust collection. I am thinking it is worth the extra couple hundred bucks. I intend to have this saw forever anyway so $200 or $300 seems worth it for such a long term investment.


----------



## Mike_in_STL

This saw is at the top of my TSAW list. Sawstop doesn't turn me on and I feel that technology breeds contempt for the tool. Keep your hands away from the spinny bits. I was glad to see your review and that you really don't have any major complaints about the tool.


----------



## spider1

I agree with your review. I have two additional comments. 
I don't have a problem with the amount of dust but would like to know if anyone has adapted a hinge system or some other way to open the side cover to get to the sawdust buildup? I hate having to unscrew the 4 screws overtime I want to vacuum out the saw. I am trying to figure out a way to make the operation easier- I would clean it out more often with my ShopVac.
On the Sawstop comments, I agree that it is a great saw but very expensive. I went to a demo of the saw and watched a guy barely touch a cold hot dog to the blade and it snapped shut. My feelings are what if you had some wood that was not 100% dry. Would the blade snap shut if it detected moisture? That would concern me as the cost of replacing the blade unit is expensive as well. (Of course not as costly as losing a finger.!)


----------



## mvegas

Hermit, thanks for your thorough review. It, along with months of research, helped me decide to order the Laguna Fusion. Laguna recently introduced the new Fusion 2, Model No. MTSF236110175-0130, which is now on sale at M&M Tools. I'm still awaiting shipment, but I understand that the new model addresses the dust collection issue by adding a hose within the cabinet. Laguna also improved the arbor rising mechanism and tilt micro adjustment. And, it redesigned the throat plate, making it a rectangular shape.


----------



## ballison

Looking for a real tablesaw. I'm not a pro, but a newly retired engineer type looking for some fun. I was at Rockler today and noticed they had an original Laguna Fusion for $1170 (10% off so they can start stocking the new F2 version). In looking at F2 specs, it looks like it weighs 80 pounds less than the "classic" Fusion. I don't see how it could be of similar quality at all with the lighter weight. Does anyone have any real info on how the old Fusion compares to the new F2 and F3? I know the F3 has a 3hp motor.

The old Laguna Fusion seems to get pretty good reviews. The only review I can find on the F2 isn't very positive.

I'm really stuck here between jumping on the Laguna Fusion at a good price (plus no shipping charge if I have them pop it in my truck, or going with maybe a Grizzly 1023 flavor. I am a little concerned about the 1 3/4 hp motor on the Fusion.


----------



## mddharma

I just ordered the fusion 2 - replacing my Ridgid 4512. Can you tell me if you use an 8" or 6" dado set? Also, what blade do you use for a replacement blade? Full kerf or thin kerf?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## JFyre

I will be ordering an f2 in the next few days and I noticed the weight on Rockler as well. If you look at the specs on other sites the original fusion and the f2 are only a few pounds different.


----------



## speeedbump

> I just ordered the fusion 2 - replacing my Ridgid 4512. Can you tell me if you use an 8" or 6" dado set? Also, what blade do you use for a replacement blade? Full kerf or thin kerf?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> - mddharma


I also have a Ridgid 4512 and am considering an upgrade. Please share your feedback and let us know if there is a significant difference in your table sawing experience!


----------



## mvegas

I have a Fusion 2. On the advice of my local woodworking shop, I purchased a 6" dado set, which works great. The rationale for the 6" was that it was more suitable given the horsepower of the Fusion's motor.


----------



## speeedbump

> I have a Fusion 2. On the advice of my local woodworking shop, I purchased a 6" dado set, which works great. The rationale for the 6" was that it was more suitable given the horsepower of the Fusion s motor.
> 
> - mvegas


Interesting. Even my lowly 4512 never has a problem with an 8" dado stack and I'd think the motor on the Fusion is superior.


----------



## mddharma

I ended up buying the F3 as the F2 was on backorder for over 2 months. Ended up paying $1700 to the door to my workshop. Big step up in cuts from the Ridgid - to be expected with the 3 hp model and the fence was big improvement as well. The dust collection on the top of the table is very good - underneath is atrocious - no bottom to cabinet and the 4" dust port is welded on the cabinet to a 2.5 port that goes to the top. Very bad engineering in that regard. I saw a guy on Rockler that put in another port in his cabinet to address the bottom dust problems so I will look into doing the same or similar. Other than the disregard to dust collection I am happy to the quality of the saw.


----------



## BburgBoy

I realize this post is about a year or two after the original review. But here's my 2c worth. I also have the original Laguna Fusion and couldn't be more pleased. I purchased it just about a year ago and I have had no problems. I'm a hobbyist, but some weeks I use it every day.

As noted in the original review, the assembly video provided by the company was excellent. My saw was tuned and ready to perform right out of the box(es). I had one small problem when the throat plate broke and the company replaced it immediately. On the value scale of price vs performance/quality, I don't think you can do better than a Laguna Fusion.

You can see how I installed the saw on a rolling workbench here. http://lumberjocks.com/projects/330265


----------



## masterbrain

I just used my laguna F2 for the first time and I discovered that the zer clearance throatplate is not flat all the way through. at the back end there is a black area that sits below the rest of the plate. This causes my narrow stock to get depressed by the anti-kickback pawl and the stock jams on the table top which is now higher then the throat plate. has anyone found a solution for this?


----------

